# any good scifi dragon models out there?



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Suggestions for a dragon model that would look good and can be mounted on a flying base?

We all know how that new GW kit looks, and I don't want to use a hellblade.

There's no way that there is no dragon models out there.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

it has been said: use galrauch
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...614_99110201141_ChaosGalrauchMain_873x627.jpg


----------

